# trouble with sorbet



## shakindave (Apr 17, 2005)

i am having trouble getting a really creamy sorbet. i am looking for the theory behind this not actual recipes, like a ratio of sugar to fruit or ingredients that are added to make it creamy.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome ShakinDave.

Since this is the welcome forum, and you've asked a dessert recipe question, I'm going to move it to the recipes forum where it'll get the answers you're looking for.

Please come back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself. We'd like to give you a proper welcome!

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## marions (Apr 6, 2005)

The recipe I use is as follows:
Blend 2 cups frozen fruit (any kind), 1/4 cup sugar till it is the texture of snowy, then while the blender is on pour in about 1/3 cup milk or soy milk. Blend till creamy adding more liquid if needed. You can eat it right away or freeze it for later.
I make it often with fat free original soy milk and it is delicious. Hope it works for you.


----------

